# Anyone Shot Unidentified Aircraft



## Hawaii Five-O (Nov 9, 2008)

I didn't want to say UFo , as I would look  like a nerd and then people would post pics  of unidentified flying garbage cans .


Specifically, has anyone taken pictures of those orange fire ball looking aircraft. Its been 6 or 8 years since I saw two of them in FLA. But I have seen them on TV over Phoenix before, and on another photo forum someone posted pictures they had taken of them in South Carolina.


----------



## PatrickHMS (Nov 10, 2008)

...we are not alone, but whomever of us who has that first real proof or contact with someone from another world is gonna pee in their shorts....

All those radio telescopes we have broadcasting into space telling where we are, just wait until we recieve somethng we know is from an intelligent source.

I'd love to take the first real photographs that actually confirms and PROVES that there are others "out there".  

IS or VR would sure come in handy.


----------



## Ls3D (Nov 10, 2008)

As a visual effects artist it would be a disaster for me to have such luck.

Mathematically there are 10K life forms in the milkyway alone.

-Shea :chatty:


----------



## Jedo_03 (Nov 10, 2008)

Umm - well... I've been interested in this phenomena since Eric wrote "Chariots of the Gods" and "Was God an Astronaut"...
Convincing reading...
Yeah - I watched the skies (also watched CE3K - like _dozens_ of times...) and never saw a Far-King thing that even resembled an UFO...
Reports by Airline Pilots are sort-of sobering though - those guys who fly the big birds are "professionals" and presumably not given to fantasising or telling furfies just for the hell of it... I reckon... if these guys say they saw bright, fast-moving lights - then you have to believe it...
Here in Australia - there is a phenomena called Ming-Ming Light...
Sort-of like a ball of light (globular lightning..? - nature is very diverse...)
Friend of the wife's reckoned that a bright, round light trailed their car for over 100 kilometres... Looked to be 50 or so metres behind the car... Always in view in the rear mirror... Bright enough to illuminate the inside of their car... Followed every curve and straight of the road...
Interesting thing she said was that a "few" times the light seemed to catch up to the car and "sit over the car" - and when that happened, the car's electrics failed - no dashboard, no headlights, nothing - yet the road ahead was still illuminated...!!
Only one person's testimony...
There Ya go...
Jedo


----------



## Hobbes (Nov 10, 2008)

until the day I actually see an alien with my own eyes I will remain skeptical towards all those so called reports or photos of UFO. We are probably not alone in our galaxy but what are the chances that an alien specie actually have the technology to travel many lightyears in a short time like in Star Trek


----------



## Big Bully (Nov 10, 2008)

Well if you ask my dad or sister, yes there are Unidentified aircraft out there. But I think that a good majority of the things that are seen in the air, are some sort of government project that they are testing.


----------



## Jedo_03 (Nov 12, 2008)

Ok - I will confess that my earlier post in this thread was a fraud...
I have had a CE3K....
Several years ago I was abducted by 6 female aliens, and for 3 weeks I was held captive in their ship and subjected to... umm... reproductive experiments.
Actually, it all seems like a dream now... ... ... ...
Jedo


----------



## pez (Nov 12, 2008)

Never, ever does any post about UFO's in any forum (other than a UFO forum, lol) ultimately beget anything other than giggles at best or a thorough and hostile debunking at worst. Too many first hand stories and your credibility on the forum is forever shot down, just as in the real world (how do I know this?). Post a photo and you are a faker, period: the better it looks, the more fake it is.

Jedo_03- your wife likely had "missing time".  :raisedbrow:


----------

